# How Good Are You with the Driver???



## Fooooore (Oct 23, 2007)

I know at my exeprience level, I wouldn't be able to pull this off. Would a friend trust you enough to tee off of his mouth??? Well this guy was either very trusting or extremely drunk. A great video none the less, haha......
http://www.burlysports.com/video/18468


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont think I could get drunk enough or daring enough to let some other drunken fool flatten the side of my jaw, just for the sake of making a dumb video. These guys should take bow and arrows, there'd be a lot less dummies around.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not enough beer in the world to make me do that.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

WTF? ....whoa


----------



## Rich Kingstone (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there enough alcohol in the whole to even contemplate that?! Scary


----------

